# Kickapoo Creek



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to take my aunt crappie fishing. Where is the best place to launch a pontoon boat on kickapoo and do i have to worry about stumps? If someone could just point me in the right direction, i think i can figure the fishing part out. I have never been up kickapoo fishing so that part of the lake is new to me.I do have a lowrance with the lake maps so i think i can navigate it pretty well but dont know how well in a pontoon. thanks for any advice. rob


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Broken arrow is good--good ramp, store, bait, etc. Kickapoo Marina on East side of Kickapoo Bridge has a good launch--but the wind is tuff on launching toons. Dont try it in strong south winds.

Great winter crappie fishing last yr--no reports yet this yr--few being caught by scouts.

Unless they are fibbin' 

Re: stumps--they are bad--dont trust the open water south of 190 bridge, and the trip from the K-Poo bridge up to the upper creek is impossible unless you know the route. Water is 6 inches deep in a lot of places. South of bridge --stay in the marked channel or idle around.

There have been postings about navigating the creek that may give you the routes, etc. Maybe someone will repost them with a map.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Come over sometime and I'll take you for a tour of the creek. Do it once and it's easy


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

lx22,
I have Lake Insight loaded in my lowrance HDS, but don't put a lot of trust in it for navigation in stump filled water....it might be somewhat close but it doesn't show you everything. 
I'd recommend taking Duke up on his offer, he made the same one to me and thats what I'm planning on doing next time I make it up there and he's available to play tour guide!!























-LP


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Come over sometime and I'll take you for a tour of the creek. Do it once and it's easy


 Thanks Duke thats sounds good to me. Are you availble on weekends?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke is the Duke of Kickapoo. Where he is positioned he sees every boat going into Kickapoo Creek. I think he checks every boat coming out of his neighborhood boat ramp and finds out what they caught, where they caught it and what on. That's why we also call him the sheriff of Kickapoo.
He is a good one that Duke. Take him up on that offer and I'm sure you will learn a lot.
RT


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Most weekends I'm available, but may not be this weekend. PM me after tomorrow and I'll let you know for sure. How far are you from here?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like one more day of this rain (but we all needed it!) and clear skies from Thursday thru the weekend. Maybe this little cool snap will give those Crappie the added nudge to do their thing! No matter, if you think you know the area (especially if you don't) should one take chances on stump ridden areas, as there is always that one you didn't know about. Been there, done that.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

If i launch out of broken arrow is it best to go north or head south towards the main lake? is it that stumpy or should i not try by myself?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

If you go north and stay in the middle of the creek, you'll be all right. You'll be able to see trees in the water. It's not like in the main lake with tree remains still standing in the water. Trees in the creek are either floaters or mostly trees that have fallen in from the bank and you can see them. If you're going to the waterfall down Rocky Creek, it's a little tricky getting in there. Shallow, rocky, and there's a couple of cars sunk. You should really have someone with you going in there but I don't think most people even go that far for crappie
If you go south out of Broken Arrow there are a couple of trees in the middle as you are coming up to the coves but they are marked well.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

First-go north to where Rocky Creek comes in--that's where you will find most of the boats when the crappie move in. deep hole there--up to 20 ft.

Gp up in Rocky too--several deep holes to try.

Going south--sort of across from Tripple Creek--west bank -deep hole on bank.

Going further south--be careful--some shallow water look for stumps and markers.

When you see houses on the point past the big bay on your rt-thats where Duke lives. On your left side of creek-look for a cut between islands--take a 90 deg left and go thru middle of cut--stay away from duck blind frame? on left---6 in of water there.

About a hundred yds or so--look for tall dead trees off the point with the big house--as you travel-stay away from stumps and markers on left and rt.

As you approach trees take 90 deg rt turn and stay 10 yds or so from dead trees. You are now heading approx S SE toward bridge. Clear sailing(dont get close to stumps on left or rt) As you get 50 yds or so from bridge look for stump marker on the rt. May be gone now.

After you go under bridge you will see channel markers going toward the big lake--clear sailing-just stay in the channel. The "open" water outside the markers is not open--dont try it.

Hope this helps--maybe Duke and others can tweak my comments a bit--he is an expert on the creek and is very helpful


Ooops---sorry Duke--posted rt on top of you lol...


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

10-4 on all the above. The "stump marker" 50 feet or so from the bridge has disapeared, but my guess is it's just below the surface. It was too big to have just gone away on its own. Probably had some help from all of those water skiers flying through there on weekends. Now that you can't see it, it always make me "pucker up" a little bit when going through there on plane......

WHEN IN DOUBT....IDLE!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Those are some descriptions! Might have to print this thread off and take it with me if Duke isn't available when I go into the creek!

Thank guys,
-LP


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i feel better now. Gonna try a recon trip on sat just to get the feel for things. Duke i will pm you later in the week. thanks again. rob


----------

